# Resale purchase and unused current year points



## tperez (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm involved in my first resale purchase of DRI points in the US trust, which is supposed to come with unused points available for this year (2015).  However, I just received the Transfer of Membership form from Diamond and on the last page it states that the transferee (me) has no right to reserve accommodations using points that may not have been previously used by the transferor.

Anyway, I'm wondering if this is normal that any unused points of the seller simply disappear.  I could swear that I've read other threads here on TUG where someone purchased resale and received unused points and was able to use them.  But maybe I misunderstood.

Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## johnrsrq (Sep 4, 2015)

tperez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm involved in my first resale purchase of DRI points in the US trust, which is supposed to come with unused points available for this year (2015).  However, I just received the Transfer of Membership form from Diamond and on the last page it states that the transferee (me) has no right to reserve accommodations using points that may not have been previously used by the transferor.
> 
> ...



I recall it being a little tricky if the acquisition is done in the second half of the year.  It takes up to 1-3 months, I guess, to clear the title and back office paperwork. Anyway, I acquired my resale in the first half, took about 6 weeks (both times) to transfer into my name. The point saving into an account will not work at this point as it is too late. The points can only be used when it's in your name and that goes for reservations as well. Not sure if the current owners can make a reservation and transfer that to you. I am sure that the clocks ticks and the faster it is transferred the sooner you will be assured to be able to use any of those points, subject to availability.

and that is how it worked for me, not sure if they changed their rules however the title agent might have an answer.


----------



## nuwermj (Sep 11, 2015)

johnrsrq,

As an owner of resale points, have you used them with II? Diamond states that resale points can be used for home collection reservations only and for deposits into II. This is on a FAQ page. But I've read messages where people state that the resale points cannot by deposited or the DRI makes it very difficult to deposit them.

If you don't mind sharing your experiences in this regard, I'd be appreciative.

Michael


----------



## johnrsrq (Sep 11, 2015)

nuwermj said:


> johnrsrq,
> 
> As an owner of resale points, have you used them with II? Diamond states that resale points can be used for home collection reservations only and for deposits into II. This is on a FAQ page. But I've read messages where people state that the resale points cannot by deposited or the DRI makes it very difficult to deposit them.
> 
> ...



no, I have not. DRI has it's own II desk and *resale* points are not usable with that desk (there is no depositing them into II). I can only use them in the US collection. I can break them down into 2,3,4,5,6,7 day stays along with point saving (last minutes discounts). They come in handy for some of my needs.


----------

